# Boston Butt Leftovers: What to do with it!



## sin (Jul 29, 2007)

OK, I haven't made one yet. Butt, I'm planning on making one next weekend. Butt, our family is small. So, what recipes do you have for all that leftover pulled pork? 

We have BBQ pork sandwiches. 
We have BBQ pork Nasi (Dutch-Indonesian fried rice) 

I heard of a dish that I think was referred to as "Southern Stew." I'm not sure, I cannot remember. It was made with leftover pulled pork , corn, BBQ and tomato sauce, onion (cannot remember the rest) 

Pork pot pie, maybe? What do you guys do with it?


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 29, 2007)

i take it to work for lunch until it is all gone- 2 days usually. we eat most of it the first day.


----------



## meowey (Jul 29, 2007)

I think you are talking about "Brunswick" stew.  I make chili with it.  I make BBQ pizza using BBQ sauce and mexican blend cheese instead of Italian style tomato sauce and mozarella.  Lots of possibilities.

Hope this helps.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## jaynik (Jul 29, 2007)

I just put it in a freezer bag and save it for a "rainy day".  It's great for those nights when your kids have some sort of practice and event and you want a really good quick dinner.  It would also make a good quesadilla.

With left over brisket, if you can stand to spare the burnt ends, use them in chili.


----------



## sin (Jul 29, 2007)

Ahhh! Brunswick Stew it is! Thanks! 

I'll do a search for a recipe here. I'm sure somebody here has a great recipe for it.

Thanks!


----------



## monty (Jul 30, 2007)

Uhhh, Sin, you may have to go hunting before you can craft a true Brunswick Stew! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Cheers!


----------



## monty (Jul 30, 2007)

How 'bout a Shepherd's Pie?

And as for a pot pie, that's a winner in my book!

Chees!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

carne guisada..... or or simmered down in brown gravy w/ beer rolls & mashed taters & snap greens...


----------



## low&slow (Jul 30, 2007)

I like to add it to pinto beans. Pulled pork nachos are really good too. I fill up little lunch size zip lock baggies and freeze for work too.


----------



## pne123 (Jul 30, 2007)

We just used the last bit of our left overs for nachos.  It was really good. How can you go wrong w/ meat, cheese, tort chips and margaritas.


----------



## photohap (Jul 30, 2007)

We make taquitoes with our leftover pork meat...mmmm...


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 30, 2007)

ooh i fergot all about nachos.... best thing next to fajita nachos ( don't get me started).


----------



## sin (Jul 30, 2007)

@ *srmonty*

Hmmm, hunting, eh? I only do wild boar, dove, duck and mostly geese hunting here in SoCal. I cannot do much else. (It's California, dude. Too many 'tree humpers') I'm wondering what hunted meat goes in Brunswick Stew... hmmmm....

Thank for the tips, guys. Nachos with BBQ pork sounds delicious. I should have thought about burritos, or tamales. It escaped my mind. 

Spanish rice with BBQ pork? Mmmmmm...


----------



## plazdiddy (Jul 30, 2007)

ive used leftover pulled pork for some amazing fajitas, being that shoulder meat is whats traditionally used anyway.  saute some green peppers, onions, and roll em with flour tortillas and sour cream.  its a nice way to get 2 dishes out of one product.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 30, 2007)

I have seen a brunswick stew recipe with leftover pulled pork, it was probably on here! Throw some in the freezer for the next time you make baked beans!  Take some into work and heat up in the microwave...you'll never have left overs once they start smelling the stuff...warning on this though, you will be asked all the time when the next batch is coming in!


----------



## flash (Jul 30, 2007)

What is this 'leftovers' of which you speak


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 30, 2007)

*If* we have leftovers, they get frozen and usually go into my chili, or bagged for lunches.

Also very good in spaghetti sauce!


----------



## jennadyer (Dec 17, 2011)

search for the recipe from spanky's restaurant in st. simons, ga


----------



## badbob (Dec 17, 2011)

If you like curry it works real good!


----------



## shtrdave (Dec 17, 2011)

I ;like to brown some up in a skillet, it gets a nice crispness to it, and have it with eggs or would go good with pancakes, maybe chop some onion and pepper a little jack cheese, preheat the oven to about 350 beat maybe 5 eggs and with a bit of milk and S&P or your rub, pour in skillet and get cooking then put in the pork, some onion, peppers, mushrooms and top with s generous amount of pepper jack cheese and then into the oven to finish.

There is a name for that egg concoction but I don't remember it.

The pizza idea is great also, we do them on flour tortillas.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 17, 2011)

Pulled Pork Fatties

Grind it once through the coarse plate for Pulled Pork Hash

Pulled Pork Omelet or Quiche (kick it up with hot sauce!)

Pulled Pork and Beans with Bacon, Pulled Pork and Bean Soup with Bacon

Chopped Pulled Pork, Cheese and Fruit Hors d'oeuvres

Pulled Pork and Dill Dip (like a dried beef dip)

Pulled Pork and Horseradish (Horseradish goes great with EVERYTHING!)

Pulled Pork and Chicken Livers


----------



## sprky (Dec 18, 2011)

Lots of good Ideas here


----------



## scooper (Dec 18, 2011)

Flash said:


> What is this 'leftovers' of which you speak




I was wondering that too.


----------



## slief (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a bunch leftover pulled pork from my last smoke which is vacuum packed in my freezer. I will likely make some pulled pork stuffed jalepenos wrapped with bacon using some of it. The rest will likely get thawed and used for more sandwiches unless you guys give me more ideas!


----------



## graystratcat (Dec 18, 2011)

Hey Sin, with all due respect, Monty is right... an authentic Brunswick stew has squirrel or rabbit....it's a staple down here....not that left over pork wouldn't make a real good substitute!!!


----------



## southerncook72 (Dec 26, 2013)

The "southern stew you were talking about is actually called "Brunswick Stew". originated from Brunswick, Georgia. It is delicious and is made with pork, onions, tomato juice, celery corn peas whatever you wanna throw in it lol


----------



## southerncook72 (Dec 26, 2013)

actually I have always been told is was hog head


----------



## gone4nc (Dec 26, 2013)

I take left over butt, and and shredded cabbage and bbq sauce cut with some apple cider vinegar.  Mix it in a bowl and roll it up in an egg roll wrapper.  Fry in a inch of oil until crisp. This can't be beat.


----------



## brgbassmaster (Dec 27, 2013)

I freeze in sandwich bags and just take for lunch whenever i feel like it.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 27, 2013)

Tamales!


----------



## denise (Jan 8, 2015)

Heres the link for my go to Brunswick Stew recipe, everybody loves it!! Oh, if you're a guy, nevermind the name for this recipe, it's just great stew!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Get-a-Husband-Brunswick-Stew/


----------

